# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  μετατροπή αρχείων mac quark express 3

## RENATA

καλησπερα σας
ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή
αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα: εχω ενα πολυ παλιο mac με αρχεία quark δουλεμένα στις πολύ παλιές γραμματοσειρές το οποίο έπαψε να λειτουργεί ξαφνικά. Ευτυχώς βρήκα το ίδιο μηχάνημα με το ίδιο λειτουργικό σύστημα και μπόρεσα να σώσω τις εργασίες μου. Τώρα όμως φοβάμαι πως αν ξαναγίνει δεν θα μπορώ να δουλέψω αυτά τα αρχεία. Εχω πρόσβαση σε mac τελευταίας τεχνολογίας αλλά και σε pc επίσης τελευταίας τεχνολογίας. Προσπάθησα να ανοίξω τα αρχεία quark στο mac αλλά η μετατροπή των ελληνικών πολυτονικών κειμένων γίνεται σε μικρές παραγράφους το οποίο είναι χρονοβόρο. Εχω πάρα πολλά αρχεία που αριθμούν πολλές σελίδες το καθένα και με δύσκολη σελιδοποίηση. Στόχος μου είναι να μετατρέψω όλα τα παλιά αρχεία σε quark 9 στο mac ή στο pc χωρίς να θέλω μήνες γι' αυτό. Εχετε κάποια ιδέα πως μπορώ να το κάνω;

----------


## stelakis1914

Δοκίμασε να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα εργαλεία της isquare που μπορεί να δώσουν λύση στο πρόβλημα που έχεις. Πρέπει πρώτα να κάνεις εγγραφή με ένα email για να προχωρήσεις.

----------


## bxenos

Ίσως να μπορεί να φτιαχτεί πρόγραμμα μετατροπής αν δεν βρεις άλλη λύση. Αν γινει εξαγωγη σε txt γίνεται εύκολα η μετατροπη αλλά χάνεις τη σελιδοποίηση. Ίσως όμως να μπορεί να γίνει απ ευθείας στο αρχείο quark η μετατροπή.

----------


## psyxakias

Για δες αυτό εδώ, πρέπει να μετατρέπει το Quark 3 σε Quark 9 format:
http://www.quark.com/en/Support/Down...s.aspx?fid=289

----------

